
Apple’s Hollywood venture marred by ‘intrusive’ execs, including Tim Cook - gojomo
https://nypost.com/2019/03/03/appless-hollywood-venture-marred-by-intrusive-execs/
======
gojomo
A thin blogpost excerpting this story was understandably killed
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19313822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19313822)).
But, the inside grumbling about Silicon-Valley-vs-Hollywood culture clashes,
and reports about Apple's content preferences (such as avoiding "religion or
the negative consequences of technology"), seem independently interesting &
relevant.

